# HP is cheating with me what to do :(



## maverick786us (Sep 16, 2013)

On July 29, 2013, I purchased HP Envy 15 TouchSmart from flipkart. I received my order on 8th August. Just a day after usage, the webcam stopped working. I called HP and they send a technician to replace the webcam. Now I don't know, how the HP Engineer mishandled the screen. After replacement, there are more than dozens of dead pixels. 

HP People are rejecting the claim, as they say that dead pixels are not covered under normal warranty. I think every company replaces the display if there are more than 3 dead pixels. Mine has more than dozens of dead pixels but they have twice rejected the claim? What should I do?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 16, 2013)

Where do you live. Since a friend of mine has same problem two years ago and hp didn't do anything about his screen. So he simply ask them are you changing the screen or should I move towards consumer forum.  At that time the replacement policy of hp was on their site try finding the same and your screen will be changed. Though he got his product replacement free of cost. You should also try it they will do it but do not agree with any of their thing if they show you their policy and all just stick to your request of replacement.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2013)

Having a similiar issue but the OEM is Acer.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/177861-dead-pixels-laptops-backlit-lcd-display.html

They told me to replace the screen only when the number of dead pixels or screen defect is visible enough to hamper daily activities on the laptop. By that he meant the pixels should be clustered together to cause problems.
For the moment it seems okay , as I don't have any issues but if it increases gradually to that extent , then I'll force them to change it and if they will refuse then I am gonna drag their a$$ to court. 

Generally they should replace the screen if the dead pixels count per million pixels is more than acceptable limit under standard industry norms for class II consumer PCs.
Should be more than 12-15pixels to avail the warranty. But you know how they distinguish it. Mine has nearly 8-10 of them distributed all over the screen , but since they are not directly visible , so can't avail the replacement warranty of the screen.

BTW, it's under 3year Comprehensive warranty.


----------



## sandys (Sep 17, 2013)

guys - just curious, does Dell and Lenovo have better dead pixel warranty. I'm just wondering which are the better vendors.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 17, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Where do you live. Since a friend of mine has same problem two years ago and hp didn't do anything about his screen. So he simply ask them are you changing the screen or should I move towards consumer forum.  At that time the replacement policy of hp was on their site try finding the same and your screen will be changed. Though he got his product replacement free of cost. You should also try it they will do it but do not agree with any of their thing if they show you their policy and all just stick to your request of replacement.



I live in Delhi. I interact with them using their online customer care chat and have insisted them, they twice created a case and closed it. Mine is Accidental Damage Protection (ADP) as mentioned in flipkart. But its not written anywhere in the invoice. As you can clearly see in the enclosed screenshots the dead pixels are clearly visible

View attachment 12182

View attachment 12179

View attachment 12180

View attachment 12181


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 17, 2013)

threaten them with consumer court... they all agree in the end.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> I live in Delhi. I interact with them using their online customer care chat and have insisted them, they twice created a case and closed it. Mine is Accidental Damage Protection (ADP) as mentioned in flipkart. But its not written anywhere in the invoice. As you can clearly see in the enclosed screenshots the dead pixels are clearly visible
> 
> View attachment 12182
> 
> ...



I have to say that the screen is deteriorating and along that HP is not helping. If it is adp than you should first contact fk regarding this and ask them to correct it if possible coz lots of y500 purchased from fk has that same problem. And now your last option is consumer forum have you tried talking to any of their higher post CC executive. Since my friend got it done in Kanpur I do not think that there will be any problem regarding this in Delhi.


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 17, 2013)

Get help with Akosha pay them and then let them handle your case


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't threaten them complain directly in consumer forum abouth this thing.


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 17, 2013)

Contact HP service center near your location and tell your problem. I am sure they will help you. 

Flipkart will be of much help as they replace only within 30 days of purchase.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 17, 2013)

I had a word with flipkart, they said that the invoice is the proof of Accidental Damage Protection (ADP). Although its not mentioned anywhere in the invoice about ADP

Since it has crossed 30days return policy, therefore flipkart will not take it back, but they suggested me the samething that show them the invoice, if they agree with replacing, then its all well and good otherwise I have to find my own way.

Can someone provide me the link to consumer forum? Can i register the case online?



shreymittal said:


> Get help with Akosha pay them and then let them handle your case



What is Akosha?


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 17, 2013)

maverick786us said:


> I had a word with flipkart, they said that the invoice is the proof of Accidental Damage Protection (ADP). Although its not mentioned anywhere in the invoice about ADP
> 
> Since it has crossed 30days return policy, therefore flipkart will not take it back, but they suggested me the samething that show them the invoice, if they agree with replacing, then its all well and good otherwise I have to find my own way.
> 
> ...




Akosha resolves all complaints in case your local service center/manufacturer is of not much help.

HP Customer Care: HP Customer Care Services

They have both free and paid service.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 17, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Akosha resolves all complaints in case your local service center/manufacturer is of not much help.
> 
> HP Customer Care: HP Customer Care Services
> 
> They have both free and paid service.



Thanks, will contact them if this last complain attempt fails


----------



## sankar (Sep 17, 2013)

i got three dead pixel two of them are bright and one of them is black.
they did not do anything.i also have the ADP.
About LCD Panel Defects and Terminology for HP Pavilion or Compaq Presario Notebook PCs | HP® Support
according to the above document they should give you a replacement if not then you have to be take other measure.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 17, 2013)

sankar said:


> i got three dead pixel two of them are bright and one of them is black.
> they did not do anything.i also have the ADP.
> About LCD Panel Defects and Terminology for HP Pavilion or Compaq Presario Notebook PCs | HP® Support
> according to the above document they should give you a replacement if not then you have to be take other measure.




SHORT: Just ACCIDENTALLY break the display and claim ADP to get the screen replaced. 


LONG:
1) Apply a broken screen wallpaper, (I sent you a PM for the link).
2) Click blurry pics of the (fake) damaged screen.
3) Call HP support and register for an ADP claim. Call on Toll-free 1800112267
4) While registering the claim, simply ask for the the service center and engineer's contact info along with the case ID.
5) Contact the local SVC and ask them their email id, send them the pics of the (fake) damaged laptop, Serial Number on the laptop(mostly behind the battery), and a copy of the bill through email.
6) Wait for the part to arrive, then in a day or two the engineer will come with the replacement display.
7) Now the day when the engineer comes to replace the screen, simply crack the screen yourself, a knock on the screen should do the job, use some heavy object like a lock or something.
8) This way you wont even have any down time and would get a new screen without any trouble.



You can crack the screen and sent them the original damage pics, but that would render the laptop useless till the time the engineer comes to replace the display.

PS: Avoid Consumer court and Akosha, it will take a lot of time, just break the screen yourself.
PPS: A friend of mine once got his laptop's screen replaced as it got very dirty with finger prints and other marks, instead of cleaning what he did was claiming the ADP.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 17, 2013)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> SHORT: Just ACCIDENTALLY break the display and claim ADP to get the screen replaced.
> 
> 
> LONG:
> ...



wut ?  , are you serious ?
Why don't they have ADP in Acer .


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> wut ?  , are you serious ?
> Why don't they have ADP in Acer .


Absolutely bro!
I wouldn't go any further, but its not difficult to get the entire laptop replaced at times for same or better config.


----------



## sankar (Sep 17, 2013)

^ My boss and my teacher suggested that.
i guess what can u do if u have a bad luck with hardware's.


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 18, 2013)

strongly advice u not to break the screen yourself. If the engineer is experienced... he'll be able to tell the difference.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> wut ?  , are you serious ?
> Why don't they have ADP in Acer .



Hahahahaha better luck with your next laptop.

Don't ever think of doing any of those sily act of breaking your laptop screen if the company declaimed it you will be in deep trouble.  @ maverick


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Hahahahaha better luck with your next laptop.
> 
> Don't ever think of doing any of those sily act of breaking your laptop screen if the company declaimed it you will be in deep trouble.  @ maverick



I know that, I wouldn't take that risk


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 19, 2013)

^

1) It DOES work.
2) You just have to accidentally break it.
3) I asked to do the wallpaper thing so that if they reject the claim, then he doesnt end up with a cracked screen.
4) The engineer, no matter how experienced CANNOT tell if the screen is broken intentionally or unintentionally.

I am not promoting anything, the laptops are as it is very very steeply priced and it sucks to get a lemon and no service for it, he paid the entire amount up front and got a dozen dead pixels, it has to be frustrating.
I suggested a way since he tried the MORALLY correct way to set things right, and it didnt work out.
Peace.


----------

